# طلاء المعادن بالذهب ++صبغ المعادن بالذهب



## الزهيري0007 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

طلاء المعادن بالذهب 
تحذير هذة العملية خطرة في حالة عدم اخذ احتياطات السلامة الجروح في اليدين او الجسم ان اصابها ماء الحوض تكون مهلكة وسابداء بهاذة الاحتياطات 
1-	مروحة شفط الهواء عالية الكثافة 
2- استخدام واقيات مطاطية لليدين (وعدم وجود جروح وخاصة جراح مفتوحة) 
3-	استخدام قناع الغازات السامة 
4- الانتباة والحذر لان سيانيد البوتاسيوم عالي السمية 


طريق العمل المبسطة 
1-	اعداد المعدن المراد طلائة بتخليصة من الشحوم والتاكسد والشوائب والاوساخ - بنقع المعدن في الصوداء الكاوية لازالة الشحوم وما شابة 
2- تغطيس المعدن بعد تنشيفة في الهيدروكلوريك لازالة التاكسد 0 ولاباس من صنفرة المعدن ان امكن 
3-	اعداد حوض التغطيس وهو ( أ ) ماء مقطر (ب) سيانيد البوتاسيوم (ج) قطب من الزنك (حوض التغطيس من الزجاج او السرميك )
4-	اذابة ذهب عيار 24 في الماء الملكي ثم اضافتة لحوض التغطيس 
5-	تغـطيس المعدن المراد طلية في الحوض مع القطب السالب 
6-	تنزيل القطب الموجب مع تيار كهربائي 12ف او اكثر حسب حجم الحوض وكمية البوتاس المضاف
7-	يفضل ان يكون القطب من الذهب لجودة اعلي مع ان الزنك كافي للعمل0
8-	تسخين الحوض قبل الطلي يعطي ثبات اكثر للذهب علي المعدن رغم خطورة الابخرة المتصاعدة
مع تحياتي احمد الزهيري


----------

